# Led strobes that wont break the bank



## bradman0087 (Oct 26, 2007)

just ordered my plow setup for my foreman 500 now looking to add a few led strobes but not trying to spend a ton maybe $100 or so. let me know what setup everyone else is using.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

StrobesNMore.com has a good selection, and their house brand lights are great.

www.StrobesNMore.com


----------



## mtnbktrek (Oct 25, 2013)

We get these 4 led chrome housing led flashers from aw direct for like $20 per light the are super bright at night and ok in daylight I put one on front then one on each side of handle bar light then one on trunk we use only foreman "s" to plow


----------

